# Calling all welding gurus



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

For many years I've wanted to learn how to weld. I don't need it often, but there's times it would be good to be able to myself. My plow needs repairs, a local shop gave me an estimate of $300 +tax. What are the odds of a $200-$400 Tractor Supply or Home Depot bought welder and flat stock being able to repair this? 
I'm above average mechanically, can solder electrical and plumbing. Would any of those skills translate to welding?
I've also been putting off taking my trailer someplace to have d-rings welded on. I'm thinking even if I invest $500 I should be even or ahead just on these two projects.
I have a basic understanding of the welding process, my big challenge is knowing which type, I need and how much I need to spend. And I've never tried it, only watched it done first hand once about 10 years ago.

So, what say yous all, should I tackle it myself?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cut it off and paint and be done with it. Its at the top so it won't effect your plowing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;2030903 said:


> Cut it off and paint and be done with it. Its at the top so it won't effect your plowing.


I agree. I did that on a western didn't affect anything.

How often would you be using the welder?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Won't that missing lip reduce the rigidity of the blade?

In the last 3-5 years I've either farmed out minor welding work or used a different process about the same number of times.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The top angle iron is the strength. That "lip" is just the molboard rolled over.

You could look into mig welders. Typical 110 welders aren't bad, but won't do thicker metal. Then you'd need a 220 welder but those could get pricey.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

So something like this stick welder wouldn't be heavy duty enough?
Having AC to run the welder isn't a concern, I have a portable Generator that has 240V output if I ever needed it remotely. I'd rather not have to deal with gas if not necessary. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/hobart-stickmate-lx-235-ac-stick-welder?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Follow up question. If a welder states it's good for 1/8" thick metal, does that mean for both pieces? Meaning could it be used to attach a 1/8" to a 1/4"? I assume not, but checking.


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mig welders are more versatile and easier to use. I bought a 240v mig from Harbor freight tools and very happy with it I welded 1/4 in steel with no problem.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm seeing some mig will run gas or gassless. Seems like a 140A unit will do 1/4" single pass without an issue. Anything more than that I'd probably want professionally done anyway. They seem to run at the top of my price point for a name brand unit.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1/4 is a stretch with 110. 
I never was a fan of just a stick welder. If you need to do thin work, a stick won't work.
And if it says 1/8 inch, you couldn't weld anything thicker


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I second the harbor freight welders. I'm a terrible welder, so maybe I'm a bad example. I have an old Lincoln arc that I picked up on craigslist and a mig from harbor freight. I have the small 110v mig for $90-100. It works good for small stuff, maybe up to about 1/8-3/16". Anything else I use the 220v arc. I make a better weld with the mig (I use fluxcore wire so no gas, but much messier welds) but the arc gets deeper in thick metal. At my skill level, I wouldn't want to weld anything that could put myself or others in danger, but I have more than paid for the welders with things I've fixed and fabricated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

k1768;2030900 said:


> For many years I've wanted to learn how to weld. I don't need it often, but there's times it would be good to be able to myself. My plow needs repairs, a local shop gave me an estimate of $300 +tax. What are the odds of a $200-$400 Tractor Supply or Home Depot bought welder and flat stock being able to repair this?


 If you plan to repair this yourself don't get a cheaper Mig Welder and spend the money on a tool that will last you decades. I replaced my 25yr old 110v Hobart with a Lincoln Power Mig 140C. http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/Equipment/Pages/product.aspx?product=K2471-2(LincolnElectric) . Northern Tool has them for under $530.00 with free shipping http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ding&utm_campaign=generic&utm_content=lincoln power mig 140c&mkwid=eSbmsG4xs&pcrid=776964285&mtype=e&storeId=6970&langId=-1&type=search . The 140C comes are set up to run gas shielding or flux core wire, they can take a 10# spool of wire, wire size up to .035" and have a great gear drive feed system for the wire. A skilled welder can easily weld up 1/4" steel. 
They're not a 220V machine but probably the best in the 110V class of welders.

You should PM Dogplow Dodge, he's in Jersey and can pass along some points or even help you out too.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The Lincoln is one of the ones I was looking at. The comparable Hobart also. Took a real quick look on CL, not sure I want to go that route though since I know so little about them currently.
I was kinda counting on Dogplow to chime in here, I looked through some of his posts but didn't see what welder he had.
As of this moment I think my two options are to trim and paint (gv and ds suggestion) or buy a welder and give it a go.
Can't justify to myself handing over $300+ to someone to fix something that is debatable if it even needs fixing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

k1768;2030957 said:


> The Lincoln is one of the ones I was looking at. The comparable Hobart also. Took a real quick look on CL, not sure I want to go that route though since I know so little about them currently.
> I was kinda counting on Dogplow to chime in here, I looked through some of his posts but didn't see what welder he had.
> As of this moment I think my two options are to trim and paint (gv and ds suggestion) or buy a welder and give it a go.
> Can't justify to myself handing over $300+ to someone to fix something that is debatable if it even needs fixing.


DP is probably licking himself like Dogs do......... I think he runs a Miller Dual Voltage 110/220.

Once you buy a quality welder you're skill set will grow quickly because you're no fitting the machine and you'll find yourself doing all kinds of stuff with them from repairs, creating yard art and fab work.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

BUFF;2030977 said:


> DP is probably licking himself like Dogs do.........


That oughta bring him in here :laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2030946 said:


> You should PM Dogplow Dodge, he's in Jersey and can pass along some points or even help you out too.


Yup... I know a guy who does some okay welding. He might just be able to help you out.

BTW, if you want to "learn from a certified welding teacher", let me know He's not terribly far from you, from what I gather.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We have the dvi2. Loved it welded thick steel. For thicker we have an older Lincoln stick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

k1768;2030999 said:


> That oughta bring him in here :laughing:


I heard my name, and licking, so I had to tune in....

I have a Miller 211 autoset. It's excellent at doing both 110v and 220v depending on what you're welding. Can't say enough good things about it, but it is a bit expensive, and just over a grand or so.

IMO, the last welder I'll buy for a long time. It's so versatile, that I can use it just about anywhere.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogplow knows what he's talken bout. The 110 welders are only good for light steel. If your gonna weld on towing D rings you better have a good 220 unit for good penetration. The 110 will never do it. I've got 4 welders, mostly use the systematics 250. Just buy the good welder first time, practice some, you'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the offers DP, I'll keep that in mind. Yeah, a grand is well over what I'm looking to spend. I haven't convinced myself to spend $500 yet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2031015 said:


> Just buy the good welder first time, practice some, you'll be fine.


Yup.... Randall is right...

I wasted my money on a cheap welder before I bought the miller. I would have been better throwing my money on the table at a casino, than buying an inexpensive welder. You can do so much more, and learn much faster on how to produce quality results.

Bolt the D ring on for now...:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

k1768;2031021 said:


> Thanks for the offers *DP, *I'll keep that in mind. Yeah, a grand is well over what I'm looking to spend. I haven't convinced myself to spend $500 yet.


Thanks Buff!

Now all I'm going to think about is two guys and one chick together....

Geesh !


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

k1768;2031021 said:


> Thanks for the offers DP, I'll keep that in mind. Yeah, a grand is well over what I'm looking to spend. I haven't convinced myself to spend $500 yet.


Have a couple drinks and order the Lincoln from Northern, it's a business expense.Thumbs Up


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

To clarify, the d-rings I'm looking to add are for my small landscape trailer, ball park 500# capacity. I don't have feathers or a beak....Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

k1768;2031025 said:


> To clarify, the d-rings I'm looking to add are for my small landscape trailer, ball park 500# capacity. I don't have feathers or a beak....Thumbs Up


If you get yourself a good welder, I'll come down and show you what I was taught. Won't cost much...

Maybe an arm, a leg, or a hot 21 year old woman with a great set of ..........

Eyes Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Whats the 21 year olds mom look like, maby I'll go with ya.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2031039 said:


> Whats the 21 year olds mom look like, maby I'll go with ya.


I'll bring the beer

Either of you guys can pick up the pizza's..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll bring some steel stock, and chain. Show him to weld, make some handcuffs. Well were getten off base now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2031031 said:


> a hot 21 year old woman with a great set of ..........
> 
> Twins Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


Fixed it up for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I will add, if you get a MIG, start with some flux core wire to practice on. It will be messy with lots of spatter but you wont have to worry about buying gas right away to get started. The Lincoln 140 or Hobart 140 are both good welders.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with dogplow go with a 220 volt welder. Ive had a few cheap ones . They are ok for sheet metal and thin steel. Last year i bout a miller 251 and could be happier with it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rjigto4oje;2031177 said:


> Couldn't agree more with dogplow go with a 220 volt welder. Ive had a few cheap ones . They are ok for sheet metal and thin steel. Last year i bout a miller 251 and could be happier with it.


Hell,

I'd even be willing to bring it with me, and let him see how nice it works..

The 220v welders seem to be a much better / smoother weld production machine. My dual voltage unit allows me to go to customer's homes who aren't set up for 220, and utilize it on a 12 wire 20 amp circuit, such as their kitchen outlets run through a heavy weight extension cord.

Really versatile. I tried buying another (heavier duty) unit from the supply house, but they told me I was wasting my time, as I had the best welder for what my purposes were, as stated above.

Of course, this would be only if there were twins there, as Buff had suggested...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks again for the offers.
No twins.
No sense in drooling over what a $1000+ welder is capable of as it's not even a remote possibility. 
Reevaluating some other projects I have pending and finances I see 4 options. Leave it alone. Trim and paint. Pay a shop the $300+ to get it done. Pick up a HF welder for about the same price and see how it goes.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Go on Craigslist and look for something used. Its really enjoyable to make something from scratch yourself. Go on U tube, lots of training vids.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2031498 said:


> Go on Craigslist and look for something used. Its really enjoyable to make something from scratch yourself. Go on U tube, lots of training vids.


Training videos are okay, but didn't do much for me except entertain. It wasn't until I had someone in front of me, telling me what I was doing wrong, that I made any real progress. Obviously, everyone learns differently. I just couldn't get it by watching it. I had to do it... but than again, that's just my boneheaded way of doing things.

Give it a shot, and see how it goes. If you don't like what you're getting results wise, then get an instructor.... or call Buff.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm basically self taught. If I had the time I'd love to take a course at County. But who has time. I'd say my skills are average I guess. Today I welded up a mason dump sub frame spacer supports. Had to fab up the spacer. And weld in place. Weld and plate a split in the sub frame. Was hoping for a day off. I've learned some from training vids. Its just practice, and you gotta like doing it. I enjoy fabing up stuff. Also my wire feed works very good, but it was on the high end price.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh, it's Sunday night if I"m off. Wife made a nice dinner, but to much wine.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave;2031537 said:


> Oh, it's Sunday night if I"m off. Wife made a nice dinner, but to much wine.


Too much wine? You just lost your man card.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Jees, I already got my chops busted for drinken Blue Moon. Not wearen a skirt just yet


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2031527 said:


> Training videos are okay, but didn't do much for me except entertain. It wasn't until I had someone in front of me, telling me what I was doing wrong, that I made any real progress. Obviously, everyone learns differently. I just couldn't get it by watching it. I had to do it... but than again, that's just my boneheaded way of doing things.
> 
> Give it a shot, and see how it goes. If you don't like what you're getting results wise, then get an instructor.... or call Buff.


Uh.... I'm retired from giving welding tips via text and pictures, you can only go so far without seeing everything first hand.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have been welding for quite sometime. Don’t bother with the harbor freight welders. For beginners they cause more frustration and poor results then anything else. Flux core even worse. As far as 110v even with gas are not for fixing plows they are only good for sheet metal (bodywork). You can tell me till your blue in the face that you fixed this and that with a 110v welder, well good for you, I don’t do it and tell everybody I know to stay away from them. I have fixed quite a few issues where a so called welder/weldor (person) made a mess of something with a 110v machine. I cut that crap out or even a small sledge just breaking the weldment and start over with a 220v machine and or even TIG it. I prefer TIG over any other process, however there are some conditions where I cannot TIG and have to resort to MIG. One thing beginners miss is the prep work (grinding/cleaning, removing mill scale etc). For me clean bright metal is the way to go for MIG and TIG. Stick is a different story, albeit I do not stick weld much.
I agree with Craiglist there are some good 220 v machines (Red, Blue, yellow, etc) as a good source. My buddy just bought a brand new miller 211. By the time he got the rebates back and all the other stuff they threw in he made out really well. If you want to see some welds that will hold up check out my projects in my signature.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

:bluebounc <-- This is me blue in face saying I fixed my plow with my 110V mig. LOL. Yes, I have done it a few times, but it is not a quick easy straight forward job. I have an old Century 155 that is 20 something years old that has been wonderful and still is, but to fix anything 1/4"+ steel I have to pre-heat the metal with a torch. I can't just lay a quick bead, it'll never get good penetration. 95% of the time i'm using 030" wire. If I did a lot more welding of thicker metal I'd buy a 220v mig or multi process, but can't justify that yet.


----------

